

Swiftype Search Analytics 2.0 - 100k
https://swiftype.com/search-analytics

======
qhoxie
The Live Analytics stuff has been a big hit so far. Even internally we have
had a hard time not staring at it! This is what is looks like with activity:
[http://s.swiftypecdn.com/assets/email/live_analytics.gif](http://s.swiftypecdn.com/assets/email/live_analytics.gif)

------
trevoragilbert
Curious how this would be useful. What's a good example?

~~~
qhoxie
Assuming you are talking about Live Analytics in particular:

One of the most common reasons this was requested was for events and
product/feature launches. Some of our customers would launch a new product
only to find out a day or two later that users were using different
terminology or looking in the wrong places when searching for documentation or
support. We are seeing content teams be able to adjust their copy in real time
based on the search activity, which is pretty powerful.

There is also a lot of value in seeing a user's search activity while they are
still on your website. We use Olark, so if someone isn't engaging with
results/etc, we can guess at his/her intent and send them a message asking if
they need help.

